# Loaded Potato Salad recipe



## brostacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking for a good loaded potato salad recipe. Our local BBQ place serves a good loaded potato salad and would like one like theirs but know they probably won't give it out. I know it has potatoes and bacon and cheese but not sure what else. They use olive oil or something as it is in the bottom of the plate after you eat it.


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

3 large baked potatoes, cooled, peeled and cubed
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
8  slices bacon, cooked and crumbled (I use the precooked kind)
4  ounces shredded cheddar cheese, divided
2  green onions, sliced and then chopped (green part only)
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1  dash celery salt or 1  dash seasoning salt
1  dash garlic powder
1  dash paprika
1  tablespoon fresh parsley (optional)

[h2]Directions:[/h2]

1

Gently stir together all the ingredients in a large bowl using a large spoon, reserving a little cheddar, green onion and bacon for garnish.

2

Transfer to a serving dish.

3

Top with reserved shredded cheddar, green onion slices and bacon crumbles.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing eman


----------

